# 100A panelboard inside Genset enclosure



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Quoting a genset.

250KW 480/277


One of the notes:


Enclosure shall have a branch circuit panleboard-208/120V 3 phase, 4 wire with a 100A Main Breaker and 24 circuits. Panel Boards shall be Nema 3R, Panel Board shall be installed and wired by generator enclosure manufacturer.



Anyone know of a manufacturer who provides this panel, inside the enclosure?



Looked at Onan's, John Deeres....no luck.

Help?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes but it would be a walk in enclosure and at that size having a factory installed panel is common to supply the lighting, power, battery charger, heaters etc.

We typically have to run a feeder out to the panel.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Think GenTran.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> Yes but it would be a walk in enclosure and at that size having a factory installed panel is common to supply the lighting, power, battery charger, heaters etc.
> 
> We typically have to run a feeder out to the panel.


That is what this is calling out for.

100A 3-ph feeder to a panel.

No panel schedule, no nothing other than calling out a panel.

But no-one makes such a thing, in this size....250KW or 175KW.
Must be a typo....

I bet they'll want a credit for the feeder not being used, if this is a typo.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

At least a small percentage of the time, the enclosure manufacturer is not the generator manufacturer. I did a project in 2005 at a local army depot that had two 150kw generators, side by side. One was Guascor and the other was Deere (I have no idea why, since neither are made in the USA), but both were in nearly identical watherproof sound enclosures made by Pritchard Brown down in Baltimore.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> but both were in nearly identical watherproof sound enclosures made by Pritchard Brown down in Baltimore.


That is the Cadillac of enclosures as far as I know.


----------

